# 2 Race Face Fragen



## Osti (14. Juli 2006)

Tach,

hätte folgende 2 Fragen:

- ich habe den Diabolus Steuersatz ohne die Gummi-Dichtung in der oberen Schale montiert, da ich die Schale mit der Dichtung drin ums Verrecken nicht auf den Gabelschaft gebracht habe. Einfetten, Gewalt...hat alles  nix gebracht. Ist das damatisch, wenn man die Dichtung draussen lässt?  

- wie fest darf/muss man die Schrauben an der Deus XC Sattelstütze anziehen? Zwischen "etwas fest", "ordentlich fest" und "richtig fest" sind schon einige Schraubenumdrehungen möglich. Darf man die Schrauben richtig zu machen?

Danke,

Osti


----------



## blaubaer (15. Juli 2006)

Osti schrieb:
			
		

> - wie fest darf/muss man die Schrauben an der Deus XC Sattelstütze anziehen? Zwischen "etwas fest", "ordentlich fest" und "richtig fest" sind schon einige Schraubenumdrehungen möglich. Darf man die Schrauben richtig zu machen?
> 
> Danke,
> 
> Osti



Du meinst die schrauben bei der sattelklemmung ??? wenn ja, Klick mich 

zum steuersatz kann ich nicht mehr antworten, der hat vor kurzem nach 2 jahren den geist aufgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (15. Juli 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst die schrauben bei der sattelklemmung ??? wenn ja, Klick mich
> 
> zum steuersatz kann ich nicht mehr antworten, der hat vor kurzem nach 2 jahren den geist aufgeben



danke schön, die Montage-Anleitung hab ich leider nicht mitbekommen.... aber die 9 - 14,7Nm Anzugsmoment bestätigen ja meine Erfahrung, dass man die untere Schraube ziemlich unterschiedlich stark anziehen kann. Naja, werde nachher wohl mal mit dem DrehMo kontrollieren....


----------



## THBiker (31. Juli 2006)

Ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage!! 

Und zwar.....war es nicht mal im Gespräch dass Race Face auch Flatpedals rausbringt  ..ich bikde mir ein irgendwo etwas darüber gelesen zu haben, finde den Bericht aber nicht mehr

Wer weiß mehr


----------

